
Show HN: Rethinker – the evolution of Professional Development and Feedback - alexragalie
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/rethinker
======
alexragalie
Are people ready to give/receive feedback in a manner which “rates”
personality and capabilities, baseball card-style?

Ray Dalio seems to think so, and we also believe that’s an unavoidable step in
our evolution as a society. We’ve therefore developed our startup’s first
product in order to validate this assumption. Would you be comfortable to give
feedback to your work colleagues in this manner?

We’ve also just been featured by ProductHunt, supposedly more for the cute dog
pic than for the product itself, but who’s counting? :P

Give it a go and let us know what you think!

~~~
alexragalie
Also for a bit of background on Rethinker: after 5 career changes and
countless professional frustrations in the last 12 years, i've decided to do
something about improving the way in which tech can be used to develop
yourself faster and better.

I deeply feel for the pain and fear of those trapped in unfulfilling jobs, and
i hope that through Rethinker my cofounder and I will be able to make a
difference in their lives.

The Future of Work looks very different for you and me, and "winter is coming"
in very literal senses for most careers and job tracks. I hope that Rethinker
can be there for you, to help and guide you through the constant changes.

P.S - We're still in Beta, so lots of things will change and be improved in
the coming weeks. Any feedback or ideas are also highly appreciated!

